# Lets hope this is our month!!



## Girl20

Hi Ladies:winkwink:,

Im sure many of you know my story already, but for those who dont here's the short and "bitter" side of it.

TTC for 2months By the end of August I found out I was 5 weeks pregnant and on September 7th on the day of our first gynea appointment I had a miscairage. This was our first pregnancy, first child, a first granchild... 
A very tender subject to this day.

Anyway we were told to wait at least one cycle before ttc, so we did. My period showed up on the 15th of October. We were trying but the :witch: showed up on the 15th of november once again.. Was so Dissapointed!

So today is my Cycle day 8! Wich means we are ttc agian - this time with a positive approach.:happydance: Things could have been worse i supouse..

Any one on this with me, I am keeping my fingers crossed to the bone that atleast one of us would get a BPF (lol is that what positive stands for?) this month, even if its not me, I really hope God Blesses a mommy here with a healthy pregnancy, its something we al deserve.

Good Luck girls, and keep me updated!:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

FX'd for you! :) and all of us!


----------



## Sarowyn

I am cycle day 6 so right there with you. This will be my first month trying since MC. Fingers crossed for us!:dust:


----------



## TaraLynn

I am so sorry to hear about your loss =( I hope you are blessed with a healthy sticky bean this cycle! good luck girl!


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> I am cycle day 6 so right there with you. This will be my first month trying since MC. Fingers crossed for us!:dust:

I am so sorry to hear about your loss lovey:hugs:, I am feeling really positive that somthing great is going to happen to one of us this month!


----------



## Girl20

TaraLynn said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss =( I hope you are blessed with a healthy sticky bean this cycle! good luck girl!

Thank you for the wishes my girl:flower:


----------



## Girl20

23 November 2011 - wednesday 8:47

Okay so today is cycle day 9..

What a lovely rainy day in South Africa, real baby making weather =) lol would much rather be home with my sexy husband than in this cold office, But at least you ladies offer some good company- makes my day so much more interesting!!

Yesterday I went to watch the new Twilight, never was a fan of vampire or the whole wolf type of movies but i thought it was pretty good. Ok im actually looking foward to part2.

To be honest today TTC is not that much on my mind, I feel happy where I am at in my life - for the first time in a while!. Sure I can not wait to be a mommy, but i have to be happy with myself.. You never know what's going to happen tomorrow, and i do not want to die being an unhappy woman.
Got my wedding photo's yesterday.. It is so so nice!!! Im going to upload them as soon as I have time. October really is one of South Africa's most beautiful months, so if you plan to visit- make sure it's around there lol you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey Girl20

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Our stories are quite similar! I was just inspired by the positivity of your last post! 

I got married July this year (we've had our photos - get our album by the end of the month... Very exciting :happydance:). I found out I was pregnant - also with our first, in September and MC a week later. I completely understand your heartbreak :cry:

I've waited until now before TTC again - just waiting for AF at the end of this month. I am really worried that the anxiety I'm feeling about not being successful first time round is going to effect my chances - but I just can't be realistic - I know I'm being really naive and silly. I just know that I'll be really devastated since we were so lucky to conceive first time of trying, which ended in a MC. 

However, I will try and follow in your positive footsteps!

Wish you lots and lots of luck and blessings for a :bfp: and happy and healthy 9 months real soon :flower:


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hey Girl20
> 
> So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Our stories are quite similar! I was just inspired by the positivity of your last post!
> 
> I got married July this year (we've had our photos - get our album by the end of the month... Very exciting :happydance:). I found out I was pregnant - also with our first, in September and MC a week later. I completely understand your heartbreak :cry:
> 
> I've waited until now before TTC again - just waiting for AF at the end of this month. I am really worried that the anxiety I'm feeling about not being successful first time round is going to effect my chances - but I just can't be realistic - I know I'm being really naive and silly. I just know that I'll be really devastated since we were so lucky to conceive first time of trying, which ended in a MC.
> 
> However, I will try and follow in your positive footsteps!
> 
> Wish you lots and lots of luck and blessings for a :bfp: and happy and healthy 9 months real soon :flower:


Heloo lovely Lady:flower:

You are right we are more or less in the same boat -sigh:winkwink:.

Rest assure, you are faaaaaar from being naive or silly. It's completely normal to be feeling the way that you are - we have been through alot.

Unfortunatly the first time we tried after our loss the :witch: showed up.. It was extremely hard for me seeing that my brother in laws gf just had her first sonar and everyone in the house was talking about the new baby, whilst I just felt crushed!

And I was down for a while after that... but I just realized that you have to pick yourself up, if you don't you will only sink down deeper into a black hole that you will really struggle to get out of later on..

So I looked at my life in a positive way, I am married to a wonderfull man - I have a job, friends, family all that care for me. And it was breaking their hearts to see me the way I was.

But you have to realize that getting pregnant is much more involved than we think lol.. I realized that since joining this site!

We both got pregnant very quickly, wich will definatly be making us impatient next time around lol. 
But please know that just because it happened once it does not mean that it is going to happen again or that there is somthing wrong with either of us, sometimes these things just happen..without a reason.:dohh:

I'll keep updating this thread of mine, so please do the same - and keep me updated on your progress.

I know how emotional this all can get, and sometimes you just need to talk to some one who's been there and done that, So ill be waiting to hear from you, anytime- im just one message away my girl!:winkwink:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Your message really is so lovely :cry: Doesn't take much to set me off these days. I completely agree with you on not getting into that 'dark place' that would be difficult to get out of. I MCd on a Sunday and in my mind - it was not an option not to go to work on the Monday (eyes puffy and all). I wouldn't allow myself to stop as I knew starting again would be far worse!

I also have a lot to be thankful for and suppose I have to keep his in mind. I also appreciate that there are women in far worse positions than us - I really take my hat off to people like you who have this positivity! 

I'm so anxious now - will be TTC in December and I'm really finding it hard to 'chill out'. I know I should but knowing and doing are two different things!

Thank you so much for your support - I really am going to make more of an effort to think forward (never forgetting our :angel:) but jus hoping that I'll be blessed with a happy and healthy 9 months when the time is right. 

Wishing you and your husband the very very best - I will definitely keep you posted - and likewise! 

xxx


----------



## Sarowyn

Girl20 said:


> 23 November 2011 - wednesday 8:47
> 
> Okay so today is cycle day 9..
> 
> What a lovely rainy day in South Africa, real baby making weather =) lol would much rather be home with my sexy husband than in this cold office, But at least you ladies offer some good company- makes my day so much more interesting!!
> 
> Yesterday I went to watch the new Twilight, never was a fan of vampire or the whole wolf type of movies but i thought it was pretty good. Ok im actually looking foward to part2.
> 
> To be honest today TTC is not that much on my mind, I feel happy where I am at in my life - for the first time in a while!. Sure I can not wait to be a mommy, but i have to be happy with myself.. You never know what's going to happen tomorrow, and i do not want to die being an unhappy woman.
> Got my wedding photo's yesterday.. It is so so nice!!! Im going to upload them as soon as I have time. October really is one of South Africa's most beautiful months, so if you plan to visit- make sure it's around there lol you wont be dissapointed!

I also went to see Twilight last night. They seem to keep getting better although I think the first is still my fav.

Thank you for keeping positive! I am trying to relax also since this will be my first month TTC since MC, im going to try not to get my hopes up and just enjoy life and the holidays. :xmas3:

I hope your feelings are right and good things are in store for all of us! [-o&lt;


----------



## Girl20

Cycle Day 10:thumbup:

24 November 2011
Thursday 9:39

Morning Ladies!!

The weather in SA is reaaaaly weird, we seem to get all 4 seasons in one day:dohh:.

How are you all doing today?. I have a feeling that you guys might be doing just a little bit better as I asked God to work his magic on you\\:D/, lol keeping him quite busy at the moment...

I just want to give my girls hugs today and let you know that everything is going to be okay...

This whole awful experiance has made me a better person, my baby has made a better person out of me (I say my baby because even though he/she is gone it's still my baby, and will always be)...

I believe that there is a bigger plan for my life. There is a reason that Im here at work, secretly writing to you girls whilst pretending to work :haha:. I know that I will never ever be able to take a minute of pain away from your lives, but I am here to support you, to cry with you, laugh with you...

And It comforts me to know that I am not going through this alone, I have you ladies!! So I want you to know that im here for you:hugs:

Well me and my Hubby have not really been trying (once one cd6 so far) lol im writing this all down to remember it all!! :wacko:

Well im looking foward to hearing from you ladies...:happydance:


----------



## Girl20

Helooo Sarowyn:winkwink:

I am doing this Twilight thing backwards lol.. Have not seen any of the previous ones yet, but I am definatly going to though. Oh and I must just say im team Jacob lol:haha:..

How are you doing my girl?.. It is very very difficult not to get your hopes up:dohh:. I always do that!!!

But im trying to look at it that everytime the :witch: shows up, We are starting on a clean slate and one chance closer to having the baby we want soo0o0o0ooo much... For me it's better seeing it in a positive way rather than bringing myself down all the time, and ultimatly taking a more relaxed approach is obviously better for my health than stressing myself out and possibly only making things harder when TTC.

Lets all keep our fingers crossed lol:happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Girl20... Can I just say, you absolutely rock! :hugs:

Love your viewpoint and rather than saying I'm going to try be more positive... I'm actually going to be! 

Wishing you continued blessings xxx

Your wedding pic is stunning!!!!! :wedding:


----------



## Girl20

:thumbup:


FeelSoBlessed said:


> Girl20... Can I just say, you absolutely rock! :hugs:
> 
> Love your viewpoint and rather than saying I'm going to try be more positive... I'm actually going to be!
> 
> Wishing you continued blessings xxx
> 
> Your wedding pic is stunning!!!!!
> 
> Heloooo my girl:flower:
> 
> Thank you so much - lol at least now you can see what we look like, makes it just a little more personal.
> 
> Ha ha and thanks for saying that i rock :happydance:.. I musy say you sound like a really awsum person aswell!!
> 
> So how are you keeping??


----------



## Girl20

Cycle Day 11
25 November 2011
8:15

I feel so blessed to be alive and well and happy!:yipee:

Started the day off great:thumbup:, I really must have the best husband in the world. He is not only Gawjus but he makes me feel like *im the only girl in the world*.

So glad it's friday, even though I'll be working agaaaain tomorrow - i just can not get around to not sleeping late gmf:wacko:.. Come on seriously, don't they know that I need my beauty sleep :haha:.

So we are on attemp #2 now lol, I can not believe how relaxed I am getting over the whole ttc thing. Honestly - the first month trying after our loss I was detirmined to get pregnant STRAIGHT away, and I was sooooo devistated when the :witch: showed up, I just don't want to go through that all over again..

I actually got this really cool email from a friend who's also been ttc but for a little longer than I have and it made me realize that things don't just happen when we want them to.. it may take a little time. I know that God is still desighning our perfect little monkeys especially, tailor made for all of us.:happydance:

Happy Friday everyone!!!:hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey Girl20!

Just flying by to say hi! So lovely to hear you're feeling blessed!! Hope God has got your lil bean to perfection, ready for this cycle!

Wish I could be in your chilled out mode, but the nearer I'm getting to TTC... The more anxious I am... :blush:oh dear!!

If I'm not so lucky for AF to stay away first time, I think that after getting over the initial upset, I'll calm down a bit... One crazy emotional waiting game isn't it!

You take care, have a lovely weekend and don't work too hard :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hey Girl20!
> 
> Just flying by to say hi! So lovely to hear you're feeling blessed!! Hope God has got your lil bean to perfection, ready for this cycle!
> 
> Wish I could be in your chilled out mode, but the nearer I'm getting to TTC... The more anxious I am... :blush:oh dear!!
> 
> If I'm not so lucky for AF to stay away first time, I think that after getting over the initial upset, I'll calm down a bit... One crazy emotional waiting game isn't it!
> 
> You take care, have a lovely weekend and don't work too hard :hugs:

Oh great, Saturday and im working gmf!:dohh:
:hugs:Dont worry my girl, I am sure you'll get to the point where you just let go.. lol it takes a while! I really am praying for you - litteraly:thumbup: So I belive that good things will be comming your way, and if it doesn't happen straight away - just remeber every month's a new chance for your monkey to stick!

I know, I know... our patience is a bit on the short side. :dohh: And soon we will be having a good laugh looking back at how anxious we was to finally be holding that little baby..

This is going to sound increadibly stupid:wacko:, but the second I found out I was pregnant I started stressing about stretch marks and if my body will ever be the same.. until i lost my baby - what a wake up call!!

Now I see it as evidince of the wonderfull miracle that took place inside of you for 9 months... it's sad that it took something s0 tragic to make me appreciate these thing when its going to happen next time around.

I get so annoyed when pregnant woman moan about how fat their getting or how many stretch marks they have - HeLo HeLO if you have a healthy baby growing inside of you I could not imagine that something that small could worry you..:dohh:

Geuss Il see ya again on Monday, hope you having a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Girl20

Cycle day 12 
26 November 2011
11:57

Working on such a lovely sunny saturday:wacko: - come on where's the love?!

Today I am having sort of tummy cramps, not sore or anything mabe Im just gassy :haha:...

Guy's I actually ran out of things to say today lol!
Sill TTC...
Still Happy....
Still trying to be patient.....
And really tired today:shrug:. Think Im going to go buy some fancy stuff for our brand new house, since we are moving in thursday AND ITS PAYDAY (lol atleast for my husband, but I always spend his money lol)!!

Hope you ladies had a fantastic weekend, see you soon!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey Girl20

Hope you're well and having a good weekend. I'm just here counting down days until December gets here! AF should be arriving so I can officially count my cd1! :happydance:

It's a little bit crazy though since conceiving with my angel, I wasn't counting anything! I wasn't symptom spotting or anything! Hope this extra anxiety doesn't have too many negative effects [-o&lt;

When AF arrives - I'm going to make a conscious effort to relax, enjoy the experience, prepare for Christmas, etc!

Take care and lots of :dust: to you and yours :hug:


----------



## Girl20

Good Morning Angel:winkwink: (FeelSoBlessed)

Ohhh monday agaaaaaaaain:dohh:. I had such a lovely weekend thanx, how about you?.

Bought some cool stuff for our house- I can not wait to move in only 3 more sleeps:happydance:.

Ran into some old friends on sunday, who asked me how me and baby's doing:wacko: - just when I thought everyone knew already. Ha Ha people seriously don't know how to deal with it... I have got this really bad defence mechanism Whenever I feel akward or sad in a situation I start laughing, and i do realize that they could be thinking im such a unsensetive uncareing person since it really is no laughing matter- but it's just the way I cope and stop myself from breaking into tears I geuss..

Me and my hubby havent been ttc to much at all lately, we are just so busy and waaaay to tired! Hopefulle I'll get LuCKy tonight:haha:

Today is Cycle day 14.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

How exciting about your house move! :happydance: That's a stress in itself - I hope all goes well!

I'm just at work - marking some books :wacko: so being really quick! 

I'm quite lucky in that only my mum and DH knew I was pregnant. Must be hard for you to have to tell people that don't know about the MC. You deal with it in your way - I completely understand where you're coming from. Your positivity alone will get you through hard times or days when you're feeling low. 

Take care and stay upbeat - our blessings aren't too far away I'm sure!! :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> How exciting about your house move! :happydance: That's a stress in itself - I hope all goes well!
> 
> I'm just at work - marking some books :wacko: so being really quick!
> 
> I'm quite lucky in that only my mum and DH knew I was pregnant. Must be hard for you to have to tell people that don't know about the MC. You deal with it in your way - I completely understand where you're coming from. Your positivity alone will get you through hard times or days when you're feeling low.
> 
> Take care and stay upbeat - our blessings aren't too far away I'm sure!! :hugs:

Heloooo Lovely Lady:flower:

Yes it does make it a bit harder when you tell the whole world your expecting and then have to explain what happened. But I learned a valueble lesson out of it, never count your chickens before they hatch right:dohh:. So next time around I'll be waiting at least two to three months before telling - now that's going to be difficult lol I can never keep g00d news for myself:haha:

Are you a teacher that you are marking books??... I wich I could say Im somthing interesting like a astronaut or R0ckstar lol but I am just a admin lady at a car dealership in south africa gmf.:wacko:

Lol I also hope the moving and all goes well, i am sure it will though:thumbup: - not to stressed at all more excited.. I seem to always stress on the small stuff lol big things hardley ever bothers me.. All my wedding suppliers thought they hit the jackpot - im so easy going really, no stress at all..

Have a lovely day sweety


----------



## Girl20

Cycle day 15
29November 2011
8:06

Another sunshine day:happydance:

Well today I am feeling fantastic - I know crazy since I am definatly not a morning person!!:haha:

Im actually geting a little excited, can not wait to test gmf! But I know I shouldnt get my hopes up, it will eventualy happen. Why cant our bodies just give off a alarm or something once the egg is released, how cool would that be:thumbup: Come on scientists i'll be your number one customer!

Did the BD last night, Ive been getting a "egg white" discharge since cd 12 - This is suppoused to be an indication that you are within your fertile period..:wacko:

So ill be trying to de it at least every other day for a week more..


----------



## Girl20

30 November 2011
Cycle day 16 
7:55

Good morning ladies:flower:..

I have been feeling a bit sneezy lately so I feel a cold is comming on:dohh:...
Well yesterday I had somthing strange happen to me, we did the Baby Dance on Monday night, so yesterday I started spotting brownish, between the stretchy CM (tmi lol :blush:), I thought that mabe its the:witch: showing up but when I checked about four hours later there was nothing, also checked this morning and there was nothing... I have read about implantation bleeding but I never had that with my first pregnanct (although I am in my fertile period if Im not mistaken), so im thinking that mabe my husband got a little carried away:blush:. Urg all these assumptions :dohh:

Well tommorow is my little sis birthday:happydance:, shes just 13 months younger than me. So we'll be going out celebrating - I'll be on the cream soda wagon though :haha:

Its so hard not to get your hopes up:dohh:.

So how my girls doing day??


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning!

I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about... I'm assuming you're in or close to your 2WW now? Exciting! Take it in your stride... Says she who will be an absolute wreck during my first 2WW after the mc :dohh:

Well... I'm cd2... So here goes! I'm so excited... But I don't want to build myself up for a disappointment - with you know who arriving on Christmas day... And I don't mean Santa!! 

Well - good luck with the move, enjoy the birthday celebrations and continued :dust: to you and yours!


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about... I'm assuming you're in or close to your 2WW now? Exciting! Take it in your stride... Says she who will be an absolute wreck during my first 2WW after the mc :dohh:
> 
> Well... I'm cd2... So here goes! I'm so excited... But I don't want to build myself up for a disappointment - with you know who arriving on Christmas day... And I don't mean Santa!!
> 
> Well - good luck with the move, enjoy the birthday celebrations and continued :dust: to you and yours!

Well according to this fertility chart I looked at Im suppoused to ovulate on friday.. I know this is not to accurate but it's the only thing im working on now as I have no idea how to check your cervix and that yet lol.. So Ill be on my 2ww from Sunday!!

Also trying not to get too excited, gosh it just seems like time is dragging on forever since trying to fine tune my body.:dohh:

Ahhh so the :witch: arrived, congrats!! Now lets keep positive... lol I am so excited for you here!! So nice to know im not the only crazy one around here :haha:


----------



## Sarowyn

Morning! I have been testing with opks since Monday and thought yesterday I might have had a + and felt some cramping. Waiting to test again today and see if its getting any darker. Those lines can be so confusing.:wacko:

Love reading all your updates! :)


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> Morning! I have been testing with opks since Monday and thought yesterday I might have had a + and felt some cramping. Waiting to test again today and see if its getting any darker. Those lines can be so confusing.:wacko:
> 
> Love reading all your updates! :)

Good morning you sweet lady:yipee:

Oh gosh you are telling me! lol I have no idea how that stuff works, geuss im still a "baby" in the world of TTC! And all that cramping and stuff its so new to me - I really never had a clue what my body is up to, just knew I had to get my period every month and besides that its all fine, now im learning about ovulation cramps and cm ...and all that other lovely stuff you need to know when TTC:dohh:. Definatly not as easy as doing the baby dance and taking a test, its all about timing now lol

Ok well today is my cycle day 17..

I am getting cramps on and off for a while now, so dont know if it's this ovulation crams I have been reading about.. lol gosh why is it so difficult to pin point ovulation naturally! I'd love to use that predictor kits but my hubby's gonna think im way to obsessed, don't want him thinking that sex is a chore!

I feel quite gassy today lol... Mabe it's coz im so excited about moving into our little place tomorrow! ha ha our bodies can play trickes on us sometimez! 
Looks like it's going to rain here in South Africa today - it better clear up or we are moving in the raaaaaaain!!

So today my little sis is 19:)! Ah i love her so much you guys, hope she has a fantastic birthday, we are going to celebrate tonight so I dont hope ill be feeling like a complete zombie tomorrow!!


----------



## Girl20

2 December 2011
Cycle day 18
8:16

Morning ladies:flower:
Ok so today is cycle day 18:shrug:, don't feel like this is going to be my month (lets just call it my 6th sence lol) Really hope that I am wrong though! This is really weird guys, I have spotted on 2 different days in my cycle now - its to early for af to arrive yet. The first time was witch egg ehitish cm (tmi lol sorry!) and then this morning it was soooo little though but was brown and sort of milky textureish.. My body has a mind of it's own these days - I suppouse my cycles could be messed up since the m/c, but the last to months was very regular and normal.

Im sooo glad its friday!! whoo hooooo!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning! :flower:

Hope everyone is well! Just flying by to send some :dust: before work!
So glad tomorrow is the weekend! Wooooo!!

Have a lovely day/weekend/birthday celebrations/house move... and so on :happydance:

Take good care :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

QUOTE=FeelSoBlessed;14287650]Good morning! :flower:

Hope everyone is well! Just flying by to send some :dust: before work!
So glad tomorrow is the weekend! Wooooo!!

Have a lovely day/weekend/birthday celebrations/house move... and so on :happydance:

Take good care :hugs:[/QUOTE]

:wohoo: Lets hope this day flies by so we can start the fun part!!
Thanks my girl, I will definatly enjoy it! Hope you have a fantastic weekend aswell - ill see you monday then:hugs: Take care!


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi im on cycle day 10, i misc on the 23rd nov so this is my first month too xxx gl everyone xxx


----------



## Girl20

baby5hopeful said:


> hi im on cycle day 10, i misc on the 23rd nov so this is my first month too xxx gl everyone xxx

Hi Baby5 you Lovely lady:friends:

So glad that you posted on my thread!. I am really really sorry to hear about your loss my girl:hugs:, all so recent - I just want to give you a big beeeeeg hug! Be strong, we don't always know why these things happen to us and thats what makes it so difficult to accept:dohh:. I have really gotten some comfort and great friendships on this website it somehow makes it better when talking to other woman who knows what we are going through, because no one really knows unless they have been there themselves.

Please keep me updated on your TTC journey, we can do this!!:winkwink:

Im here if you need a friend to laugh, cry - whatever..

I hope you are doing all right, and that you get that BFP soon!:wohoo:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies :flower:

Hope you are well! Here's to another week... Hopefully another week closer to us all getting our :bfp:s! What a Christmas present! 

Although I'm not being overly optimistic that it's going to happen first time again - since trying after the MC, simply because I'm scared to get my hopes up... At the same time, I'm still extremely naive and know that I'll be absolutely devestated if AF does show up... Due Christmas day :nope: 

It's going to be a looooooonngggggg wait! :coffee:

Hope you all have a lovely week x


----------



## Girl20

Cycle day 21
5 December 2011
Monday 9:20AM

Gooooood Morning my girls!:wohoo: How I missed you guys, feel like it has been forever since we talked.:dohh:.

Well moving is much more hard work than I imagined :wacko:, and I am sooooo stiff ha ha especialy since the main bedroom is on top and I had to climb those stairs like 1000 times!! Better get use to that :haha:.

My hubby actually mentioned that my (o)(o) are getting a little bigger :happydance: ha ha - this was the first thing I notices when I was pregnant.. but urg Im not taking it that im pregnant not im just glad its getting big he he:dohh:

Well we BD again yesterday, although I think my fertile period is gone already - geuss we have have to keep the spark going:haha:

Ahh Feelsoblessed my angel.. I really hope you get that great Chrismas prezzy that you have been waiting for, how awsum would that be!!! :happydance:

How was your weekend? did anything fun?...

I geuss we'll be staying in now alot more since we got the new house, living is so expensive:dohh: But its cul at least I know Im the boss!!!:thumbup:

Oh gosh I just realized Im officially in my 2ww!! For dairizing purpouses I just needed to add this, my boobs sore! (not the nips so much only when pinched obviously lol tmi!!! sorry)


----------



## Girl20

Cycle day 22 :thumbup:
6 December 2011
8:25

Morning Morning Ladies, :hugs: 

Hope you all slept well - I definatly did.. all this cooking, cleaning, washing, unpacking and working had me sleeping like a rock the past 2 nights.:haha: Living on your own means your spoiled days are OvEr i geuss lol.

But I love it!!. 

So only 9 more days until the :witch: is suppouse to arrive:dohh:, lets keep out fingers crossed please, oh and hope for the best...
Really doubting my chances this month:dohh:.
Anyways not much happening in my body these days.. just hat I have sore 
(0)(0) and im not as constipated as usual :blush: lol but that all is normal for me when af is on her way:shrug: (TMI but cm is quite dry now.. just the occasional leak ha ha like i said tmi - but im using this to fall back on so im trying to keep it as "real" as can be:blush:)

Such a lovely sunny day in south Africa today:happydance:! I can not wait for the holidays to begin!! Feels like I havent been on a holiday in like forever ( even though i just came from our honeymoon on the 5th of november :haha:)
Ahrg Why cant we all be stay at home mommies - lol I'd love that!

Anyhoo how you all doing today??:winkwink:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning! :flower:

So glad to hear you're settled nicely into your new home! My fingers are crossed that you'll be putting together the nursery real soon! [-o&lt; 

Really hope you're not out this month! Would be great for you to start off the :bfp: trend... Followed by a happy and healthy 9 months! 

My fertile period will be over the weekend :winkwink: and it will be the first proper time trying since the MC so exciting, emotional, lots of anxiety... All rolled into one! If God only knew how much my prayers would be answered if this month was the one... It would be the best Christmas present and birthday present for both me and OH (January babies) [-o&lt;

Hope you have a lovely day. Don't think you're out until AF arrives (says me, the biggest stresser around) and don't worry about the tmi!!! I think this is what this site is all about! :thumbup:


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Good morning! :flower:
> 
> So glad to hear you're settled nicely into your new home! My fingers are crossed that you'll be putting together the nursery real soon! [-o&lt;
> 
> Really hope you're not out this month! Would be great for you to start off the :bfp: trend... Followed by a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> My fertile period will be over the weekend :winkwink: and it will be the first proper time trying since the MC so exciting, emotional, lots of anxiety... All rolled into one! If God only knew how much my prayers would be answered if this month was the one... It would be the best Christmas present and birthday present for both me and OH (January babies) [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day. Don't think you're out until AF arrives (says me, the biggest stresser around) and don't worry about the tmi!!! I think this is what this site is all about! :thumbup:


ha ha believe it or not but im also praying that you recieve that perfect chrismas wish!.. Good luck my girl- I really hope it happens for you!!
Haha I dont blame you at all about stressing im all relaxed until my 2ww is getting more of a 1ww and it's impossible not to get your hopes up! Im sure you know what I mean:hugs:
The two of you all better be doing the baba dance and enjoy it he he:haha:
Lets hope we both get lucky!!!!! You must have a fantastic day my friend:happydance: And LOOOOOOOOOTS of baby vibes / baby dust onto you (ah gosh I'll just pour the whole damm tin onto ya:happydance:)


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

baby5hopeful said:


> hi im on cycle day 10, i misc on the 23rd nov so this is my first month too xxx gl everyone xxx

Wishing you lots and lots of good luck too! So sorry for your recent loss :hugs: 
I hope you and your other half are finding strength and having a positive approach to TTC again... I'm trying with that 'positivity' but I know at times it can be hard. 

Keep us posted... Would love for us ladies to get the best Christmas grift ever! [-o&lt;

x


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Girl20 said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! :flower:
> 
> So glad to hear you're settled nicely into your new home! My fingers are crossed that you'll be putting together the nursery real soon! [-o&lt;
> 
> Really hope you're not out this month! Would be great for you to start off the :bfp: trend... Followed by a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> My fertile period will be over the weekend :winkwink: and it will be the first proper time trying since the MC so exciting, emotional, lots of anxiety... All rolled into one! If God only knew how much my prayers would be answered if this month was the one... It would be the best Christmas present and birthday present for both me and OH (January babies) [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day. Don't think you're out until AF arrives (says me, the biggest stresser around) and don't worry about the tmi!!! I think this is what this site is all about! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ha ha believe it or not but im also praying that you recieve that perfect chrismas wish!.. Good luck my girl- I really hope it happens for you!!
> Haha I dont blame you at all about stressing im all relaxed until my 2ww is getting more of a 1ww and it's impossible not to get your hopes up! Im sure you know what I mean:hugs:
> The two of you all better be doing the baba dance and enjoy it he he:haha:
> Lets hope we both get lucky!!!!! You must have a fantastic day my friend:happydance: And LOOOOOOOOOTS of baby vibes / baby dust onto you (ah gosh I'll just pour the whole damm tin onto ya:happydance:)Click to expand...


Hey girl! 

Thank you for that! I'm sure God will bless us when the time is right (just hope the time is soon :winkwink:) Ha!!

What are your thoughts about exercising during the 2WW? I'm torn about this one. I did last time and now have doubt because of my MC. I was told by a nurse that I 'need to take it easy' next time but I've read loads that as long as you take low impact options, it should be okay??? :dohh:
I know my DH doesn't want me to and part of me thinks I should chill out - part of me thinks I should just go steady as I'd like to exercise throughout pregnancy if possible?

Anyway, you guys take care :flower:


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Girl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! :flower:
> 
> So glad to hear you're settled nicely into your new home! My fingers are crossed that you'll be putting together the nursery real soon! [-o&lt;
> 
> Really hope you're not out this month! Would be great for you to start off the :bfp: trend... Followed by a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> My fertile period will be over the weekend :winkwink: and it will be the first proper time trying since the MC so exciting, emotional, lots of anxiety... All rolled into one! If God only knew how much my prayers would be answered if this month was the one... It would be the best Christmas present and birthday present for both me and OH (January babies) [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day. Don't think you're out until AF arrives (says me, the biggest stresser around) and don't worry about the tmi!!! I think this is what this site is all about! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ha ha believe it or not but im also praying that you recieve that perfect chrismas wish!.. Good luck my girl- I really hope it happens for you!!
> Haha I dont blame you at all about stressing im all relaxed until my 2ww is getting more of a 1ww and it's impossible not to get your hopes up! Im sure you know what I mean:hugs:
> The two of you all better be doing the baba dance and enjoy it he he:haha:
> Lets hope we both get lucky!!!!! You must have a fantastic day my friend:happydance: And LOOOOOOOOOTS of baby vibes / baby dust onto you (ah gosh I'll just pour the whole damm tin onto ya:happydance:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey girl!
> 
> Thank you for that! I'm sure God will bless us when the time is right (just hope the time is soon :winkwink:) Ha!!
> 
> What are your thoughts about exercising during the 2WW? I'm torn about this one. I did last time and now have doubt because of my MC. I was told by a nurse that I 'need to take it easy' next time but I've read loads that as long as you take low impact options, it should be okay??? :dohh:
> I know my DH doesn't want me to and part of me thinks I should chill out - part of me thinks I should just go steady as I'd like to exercise throughout pregnancy if possible?
> 
> Anyway, you guys take care :flower:Click to expand...

Helooo my friend:flower:

Well I use to like gym alot before finding out I was pregnant, and then I just stoped (don't really know why:dohh:) but i seriously doubt that it had somthing to do with the miscairage, so its not your fault at all:hugs:. Take me for example I did not do anything and took things real easy but still lost our baby:shrug: .. I definatly don't think you should be doing any hard excecizes like tuned up cardio or heavy weights though, try opting for a walk around the block or take up yoga, using light weights to tone your arms shouldnt be a problem as long as you take it easy and dont go extreme i really dont see it as a threat like with everything moderation is key:dohh:. I am not a health profesional but from what I have read it is actually good to excersize during pregnancy. After my miscairage I asked my Gynea if it could have been somthing that I have done that resulted into losing my baby and she reassured me that the baby would be sooooo small the chances that you did anything to harm it by physical activite is almost none - so doing it in your 2ww should practically be harmless, but like I said I am not a health profesional so mabe you should follow your doc's instructions. But if you really feel the need for some excersize go for a nice walk - its better than doing nothing!
Im going to start gyming again om monday:wacko: but also taking things easy..
I totally understand your husband wanting you to take it easy, and if you think it's the right thing to do or if you have any doubts about doing it then I think you should just chill out:thumbup: - in the end it is all about what works best for the both of you.. ohhh 8 more days!! PLEASE WITCH STAY FAR AWAY FROM ME! LOL


----------



## Girl20

Cycle day 23
7December 2011
9:15 pm

Another lovely sunshine day:happydance:,
I am happy and content with my life at the moment. I have such a good husband a new house, im healthy but most of all i have God in my life!:yipee:

The only thing missing would be a little baba.. But i know that will soon come. My boobies are still sore and feeling a bit heavier now, but like i said that could be because AF is due in a week:shrug: Its terrible that pregnancy and AF symptons are so similair!! :dohh: Just wish they could be the complete opposite so that youll be able to tell exactly when you finally concieved! But Igeuss its the waiting game that makes us appreciate that bpf sooooo much more! Ah geuss I should mention for the past 2 days my cervix has been much highter than before.

Ohh im off my boss is here:dohh:..

Take care ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

Okay so since I have a little time on my hands, I just wanted to summerize what I have been noticing in my body these days...:flower:

CD 6 : Baby Danced:happydance:

CD 9: Not much

CD 10: Not much

CD 11: Baby dance:happydance:

CD12 : Really tires, noticing egg white discharge combined with cramps

CD13: Egg white Discharge combined for cramps

CD 14: Not much just more cramping off and on Baby Dance :happydance:

CD 15:Brown spotting, not enough for a pad at all and way to early for AF:shrug:

CD 16 :Not much:wacko:

CD 17 : Been having cramps for awhile now, and being gassy:haha:

CD 18: Had a little brown spotting, just a leak i geuss browm and milky texturish:shrug:

CD 20 : Hubby mentioned my boobs getting bigger:thumbup: Baby Danced! 

CD 21 : Boobs are sore, not my nippels unless pinched ofcourse :dohh:

CD 22: More sore boobies, realizing that I have not been constipated at all lately:blush:, but this usualy happens when AF is almost due. Quite dry, occasional leak

CD 23: Past 2 days cervix feeling higher, boobs slightly sensitive, beggining to get my hopes up. 8 more days untill AF is due!! I failed to mention but i have been having lower back ache for a while on and off.Some how still not feeling that this is my month!:dohh:


*Edit*

CD 24 : Baby Danced again lol wont make a diff i supouse. Boobies feeling much fuller and notices that my nippels are hurting a little from yesterday. Apart from that I have had a slight stinging pain in my right lowed abdomen.. but that's about it. Cervix so high can barley reach it

*Edit*

CD 25 : Wow I have really noticed my new fuller boobies, and ofcourse I love them ha ha.. My nippels are definatly hurting now, im gassy and have some cramps on and off im during the day. Have a stinging headace bu nothing majour... Feeling really hopefull!! Dont know if I am feeling nausios or just "burbing" coming up...

CD 26/27 : Sore heavy boobies and slightly sore nips, feeling like i was leaking down there, thought AF was early but everythime i checked it was watery cm (thankfully)! lets hope she stays away. Had thid nautios burbing feeling since friday... wich is very weird for me.

CD 28: 4 More days until testin! I feel very...anxious!! Been having slight back pain and a pressure like feeling in my lower abdomen, bloating... Full boobs but not tooo sensitive. Still having that weird feeling.Had horrible af pain yesterday night my back was so sore... so I assume Af is on her way and im got myself ready for the worst.

CD 29: Today I have really been feeling that Af is comming, i have that weird bubbly gassy feeling in my tummy and mild back ache. Boobs still sore Nippels too... 2 More days :(

CD 30: Got my BFP today!!!!! Im so excited and scared! light crampy feeling, sore boobs and nippels with visable vains and still have that weird nauseous burbing feeeling.


----------



## Sarowyn

I just sent you message asking about your symptoms but now I just saw this so you can ignore that part. lol. Im not thinking its my month either since I am not having the sore breasts and cramps like I did the last bfp. I know they say each pregnancy is different but I would think I would have some symtoms. The only thing I could say would be fuller breasts and nips but not sore and creamy cm. When do you think you will test?


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> I just sent you message asking about your symptoms but now I just saw this so you can ignore that part. lol. Im not thinking its my month either since I am not having the sore breasts and cramps like I did the last bfp. I know they say each pregnancy is different but I would think I would have some symtoms. The only thing I could say would be fuller breasts and nips but not sore and creamy cm. When do you think you will test?

Haha too late now, I read your pvt msg first :haha:..
Im going to make myself wait 2 days after a missed period, I know it's so silly but with my first pregnancy I tested earlier and now feel that I jinxed it:wacko: haha so now ill wait atLEAST till a missed period. But I think you can start testing 4 days before AF is suppouse to arrive depending on wich tests you use. Ahhh Really hope one of us on BNB gets lucky this month! Good luck you lovely lady!:thumbup:


----------



## Girl20

CD 24
8 December 2011
7:56

Good morning ladies:happydance:, gosh today is going to be another hot South African day! Its 31degrees in JHB, but im not complaining - I love the sunny weather!

Soo I have notced so much more how full and heavy my boobs are getting, even my nippels are getting sore now, hope this is a pregnancy sign and not AF signs... geuss only time till tell.
Haha oh gosh my tummy has been upset since yesterday:blush: - what a bummer!

Well we BD again this morning..:happydance: ha ha not that I think it would make a differance:dohh:

Hope you ladies have a fantastic day!!! And gool luck to all of you in the 2ww.. im think im on waiting day 7 if I am not mistaken :haha: im still waking up here urh:dohh:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies! 

Girl20... Those symptoms are sounding promising... Could the light spotting be implantation bleeding? I'll keep praying!

Sanowyn... Don't rule anything out just yet. I had absolutely no symptoms before my mc except a rash on my back? 

I really am hoping AF stays away for both of you. It'll be my 2ww next week... Arrrrhhhh!!! Exciting!!!! It's the year 2012 almost... Surely scientists have figured out a way to tell whether conception has occurred straight away... It's the longest two weeks EVER!!

And with regards to the gym... Fell over last night and hurt my ankle so I'm hobbling a bit and think I need time to rest it anyway... I'm not superstitious but it could be a sign... I've never had a gym injury in the last 8 years!!! Who knows!!

Forever wishing you guys lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Girl20... Those symptoms are sounding promising... Could the light spotting be implantation bleeding? I'll keep praying!
> 
> Sanowyn... Don't rule anything out just yet. I had absolutely no symptoms before my mc except a rash on my back?
> 
> I really am hoping AF stays away for both of you. It'll be my 2ww next week... Arrrrhhhh!!! Exciting!!!! It's the year 2012 almost... Surely scientists have figured out a way to tell whether conception has occurred straight away... It's the longest two weeks EVER!!
> 
> And with regards to the gym... Fell over last night and hurt my ankle so I'm hobbling a bit and think I need time to rest it anyway... I'm not superstitious but it could be a sign... I've never had a gym injury in the last 8 years!!! Who knows!!
> 
> Forever wishing you guys lots of :dust: xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Whahahaha:haha:

It's a sign, it's a sign:haha: ... sorry for laughing, that's terrible - hope you are okay though!:hugs:

:happydance: I know right it does sound promising but im terrified that I am just getting my hopes up:dohh: - really hope that I am not.

Ahhh girls... if only wishes came true im sure there would be so many proud mammas out there:shrug:.

And you are right the 2 week wait is the longest wait ever! I seriously hate it!! lol Where has my positivity gone! I am so excausted... really feel like something has drained all the energy out of me!:dohh:

Wish I could go to sleep and wake up on the 15th of December.... BLEH!:wacko:

Oh and regarding the implantation bleeding - I have no idea what it even looks like or what to expect since i never had that before, even with my previous pregnancy? the 1st time it was like brown in the egg white mucus, and the secand time i wiped it was barely there but in milky cm


----------



## Girl20

:dohh:CD 25
9 December 2011
10:03AM

Ahhhh:happydance: what a lovely fresh rainy day!! Real baby making weather, can not wait to get home tonight and cuddle up with my hubby to a nice dvd in our lovely new house... Sounds so much fun.

So I have really really noticed how heavy my boobs are getting, and my nippels are definatly sore... :shrug: im also a bit gassy and have been feeling like pulling cramps and stuff.. Ahhh I really hope that I am not getting my hopes up to be dissapointed :nope:.

To late for not wishing that I am pregnant now anyways..:haha:

Been having like a stinging headace but nothing bad at all.. Have a lovely daaaaaaay ladies and HaPPy FrIdAY!!!!:wohoo:

oH this morning my cervix felt quite high but hardish and closed...


----------



## Sarowyn

Girl20 said:


> :dohh:CD 25
> 9 December 2011
> 10:03AM
> 
> Ahhhh:happydance: what a lovely fresh rainy day!! Real baby making weather, can not wait to get home tonight and cuddle up with my hubby to a nice dvd in our lovely new house... Sounds so much fun.
> 
> So I have really really noticed how heavy my boobs are getting, and my nippels are definatly sore... :shrug: im also a bit gassy and have been feeling like pulling cramps and stuff.. Ahhh I really hope that I am not getting my hopes up to be dissapointed :nope:.
> 
> To late for not wishing that I am pregnant now anyways..:haha:
> 
> Been having like a stinging headace but nothing bad at all.. Have a lovely daaaaaaay ladies and HaPPy FrIdAY!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> oH this morning my cervix felt quite high but hardish and closed...

Those symptoms do sound promising! The cramping/pulling was how I suspected a BFP.:thumbup: Have not had that yet this month. 

I also have been getting headaches at night and some mild nausea which may or may not be in my head:wacko:

Have a great day also! TGIF!:happydance:


----------



## Girl20

:wohoo: I know right lol!!! I have also been feeling a bit weird since this morning on and off the whole time, dont know if Its a "burbing" or nausious feeling:dohh: feels like foods stuck in my throught but then i burb a little and its fine for a while:dohh: haha i really wish its a good sighn lol but I geuss sometimes we can really think ourselves to have have all these symptons but im feeling good about testing! Ahhhh my friend 2 more days till you test!!!!! Gosh good luck girl!!! So you feeling like you might be??:shrug:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning ladies! 

Hope everyone is well! CD 13 for me so it's been a busy weekend :winkwink:
I'll be due AF on Christmas day... Let's hope she doesn't bring me a gift! But forgets me for the next 9 months plus!!

So 2ww as of next week... I'm going to make a real big effort to keep myself busy!! 

Take care :flower: x


----------



## Girl20

CD 28
12December 2011

Good Morning Chikas!:flower:

So here's an update on what went on the last 2 days, basically my boobs (and nips) were hurting and feeling heavy all weekend and I have this leaking feeling down there lol :blush: and everythime I assumed AF arrived but luckely she did not! It was like watery...:shrug: and I still have/ had that nausios/burbing sensation all through till now?? weird!

But like from this morning my boobs dont seem to hurt as much:dohh:... 
4 days untill I can test!!! Please God let this be our month!!!! 
Was really trying not to get my hopes up:dohh:

Sweety I really hope AF stays away for the both of us!!! Good luck!


----------



## Sarowyn

Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know whats been going on. I am not sure when or if I ovulated now. I had 4 days of +opks around Dec 1st then this past friday had another +opk and what may have been fertile cm.:dohh: Tested -on hpt. So now just waiting it out.:shrug:

Testing is coming soon Girl20! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know whats been going on. I am not sure when or if I ovulated now. I had 4 days of +opks around Dec 1st then this past friday had another +opk and what may have been fertile cm.:dohh: Tested -on hpt. So now just waiting it out.:shrug:
> 
> Testing is coming soon Girl20!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Ok so today is my cd 29!!!:shrug:
13December 2011
8:08

I have a terrible feeling that this is not going to be my month:nope:.. been having strong period cramps yesterday and a bit gassy funny feeling in my tummy with lower abdominal pain today.. so dissapointing but I have prepared myself for the worst as I seriously doubt that I am pregnant. Feeling a bit down as i did get my hopes up:dohh: wich i know I really should not do!!!!! Could not help it though.

Thanks for the update Sarowyn, good luck to you my girl!! The waiting is terrible isnt it?! Just wish AF would show up already if I am not pregnant and get it over with, the waiting is so annoying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Noooooo - Girl20... Where's that positivity gone? :shrug: It's not over til AF shows... When you read up on early symptoms, it's really common for PG symptoms to mimic AF symptoms! You know this so try and stay positive :hugs: not long left until AF arrives or you can test (I prey it's the second and that it's followed by a :bfp:)

I think I'm 1dpo??? Not sure, and the terrible thing is that I've already got my hopes up :blush:... That's a scary thought though as it could be that AF comes on Christmas day and I'll be feeling very disappointed :cry:

Stay positive okay :flower:

x


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Noooooo - Girl20... Where's that positivity gone? :shrug: It's not over til AF shows... When you read up on early symptoms, it's really common for PG symptoms to mimic AF symptoms! You know this so try and stay positive :hugs: not long left until AF arrives or you can test (I prey it's the second and that it's followed by a :bfp:)
> 
> I think I'm 1dpo??? Not sure, and the terrible thing is that I've already got my hopes up :blush:... That's a scary thought though as it could be that AF comes on Christmas day and I'll be feeling very disappointed :cry:
> 
> Stay positive okay :flower:
> 
> x

Haha Thanks you made me feel so much better:hugs:..

I know I know... I have to get this silly thoughts outa my head! Haha I know its not long anymore but to me it feels like foreeeeever!!!! I think there is no stopping the getting your hopes up.. lol:dohh: AH girl i wish we both get lucky this month wouldnt that be cool! then we can be ttc buddies followed to bump buddies:happydance:


----------



## Girl20

Ahhhhh girls Iam so so so anxious!! I think im going to take a test tonight or tomorrow... Do you think its a good idea??? iIts 2 days before AF is due would this test be accurate?


----------



## Girl20

CD 30! 
14 December 2011

7:50

Ladies!!!!! Im shaking!! Just got 2 BFP'S!!!!! Really can believe this is happening! I seriously thought AF was comming!!:wohoo: 
Please Please Please say a little prayer for me so that ill have a sticky bean this time my girls:flower:

Im in total shock! Going for a blood test on Friday to find out how far along i am :happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Girl20 said:


> CD 30!
> 14 December 2011
> 
> 7:50
> 
> Ladies!!!!! Im shaking!! Just got 2 BFP'S!!!!! Really can believe this is happening! I seriously thought AF was comming!!:wohoo:
> Please Please Please say a little prayer for me so that ill have a sticky bean this time my girls:flower:
> 
> Im in total shock! Going for a blood test on Friday to find out how far along i am :happydance:

Arh Girl20... Wish I could come and give you a :hugs:

:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin: Congratulations :happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:

I'm sending up some prayers as I write, that this lil bean is indeed a sticky one! Really want to wish you and your DH a happy and healthy 9 months. Really am so pleased for you - hope I can be your bump buddy :shrug:

Have a fantastic day, take it easy and smile :thumbup: I'm smiling for you! :flower:


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Girl20 said:
> 
> 
> CD 30!
> 14 December 2011
> 
> 7:50
> 
> Ladies!!!!! Im shaking!! Just got 2 BFP'S!!!!! Really can believe this is happening! I seriously thought AF was comming!!:wohoo:
> Please Please Please say a little prayer for me so that ill have a sticky bean this time my girls:flower:
> 
> Im in total shock! Going for a blood test on Friday to find out how far along i am :happydance:
> 
> Arh Girl20... Wish I could come and give you a :hugs:
> 
> :happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin: Congratulations :happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:
> 
> I'm sending up some prayers as I write, that this lil bean is indeed a sticky one! Really want to wish you and your DH a happy and healthy 9 months. Really am so pleased for you - hope I can be your bump buddy :shrug:
> 
> Have a fantastic day, take it easy and smile :thumbup: I'm smiling for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Ahhh thank you so much my friend:hugs:, you are such a wonderful person!!:hugs:

I am keeping my fingers double crossed for you!!! And also praying that you'll have that lil bean sooner than you think!!

Im not going anywhere:flower: so keep me updated my girl... This has been such a nice place and you have kept me positive when I really felt like theres no hope.. so i only hope that I could do the same for you!!:hugs:

LOOOOOOTS OF BABY DUST AND PRAYERS !!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sarowyn

Girl20 said:


> CD 30!
> 14 December 2011
> 
> 7:50
> 
> Ladies!!!!! Im shaking!! Just got 2 BFP'S!!!!! Really can believe this is happening! I seriously thought AF was comming!!:wohoo:
> Please Please Please say a little prayer for me so that ill have a sticky bean this time my girls:flower:
> 
> Im in total shock! Going for a blood test on Friday to find out how far along i am :happydance:

Congrats!! So happy for you! :happydance: Keep us updated and hopefully we will follow:dust:


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> Girl20 said:
> 
> 
> CD 30!
> 14 December 2011
> 
> 7:50
> 
> Ladies!!!!! Im shaking!! Just got 2 BFP'S!!!!! Really can believe this is happening! I seriously thought AF was comming!!:wohoo:
> Please Please Please say a little prayer for me so that ill have a sticky bean this time my girls:flower:
> 
> Im in total shock! Going for a blood test on Friday to find out how far along i am :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!! So happy for you! :happydance: Keep us updated and hopefully we will follow:dust:Click to expand...

I will definatly do that... and sure this is a good luck thread lol so im sure youll be following sooner than you girls think!!:flower:


----------



## Girl20

:flower:Morning Ladies!!

Well today I am feeling a bit crampy.. wich sort of scares me because thats what happend the last time but im keeping positive, got alot of lovely people praying for me at the moment, wich makes me feel a bit more relaxed.

How you girls doing?


----------



## mazuer01

I had a miscarriage in August. I was five weeks and it was also my first one. I was very saddened. We have been trying for about 3 months now and nothing. Its a horrible feeling. How do you cope?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Girl20 said:


> :flower:Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Well today I am feeling a bit crampy.. wich sort of scares me because thats what happend the last time but im keeping positive, got alot of lovely people praying for me at the moment, wich makes me feel a bit more relaxed.
> 
> How you girls doing?

Hey girl20. 
I can imagine the anxiety but you have to remain positive. Would it be possible for you to find out your hcg levels on two separate occasions? I'm not sure whether our healthcare offers this in the UK? From posts I've read, this seems quite common in the USA? Just wondering about South Africa?
I think this will be good for peace of mind? 

Stay positive okay :hug: I'm sure God will answer your prayers x



mazuer01 said:


> I had a miscarriage in August. I was five weeks and it was also my first one. I was very saddened. We have been trying for about 3 months now and nothing. Its a horrible feeling. How do you cope?

Hi Mazuer01! 
So sorry to hear about your loss. Such a devestating thing I know. This is my first month trying again after the mc and it's the only thing on my mind. 
I hope you'll have a :bfp: real soon :hugs:


----------



## Girl20

mazuer01 said:


> I had a miscarriage in August. I was five weeks and it was also my first one. I was very saddened. We have been trying for about 3 months now and nothing. Its a horrible feeling. How do you cope?

Heloo my girl:hugs:

I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:! As you have problably read, I also lost our first at 6 weeks. And there really is not anything anyone can say to make to loss any easier. So I just want to give you a beeeeeeg hug!!! And let you know that you are not alone, there are lots of lovely ladies on here that went through simmilair situations and it really helps talking to ladies who understand what you are going through.

I totaly get your impatience!:dohh: I just got my BFP two days ago after 4 months(which felt forever). All you can do is try to be as healthy as you can, oh and BD alot ha ha :winkwink: then PRAY (being the most important) and try being patient untill you can test.

Its soooo hard i know:hugs:. I really pray that God will bless you ladies and myself with a healthy little monkey soon. The wonderful WONDERFUL ladies on my thread kept me hanging in, it really really helps talking to them they have made their prints deep into my heart already, lol silly coz we have never met. So thats how I "coped" talking to friends and also knowing that God is going to bless all of us with healthy babies when His time is right.

Somthing that also made me feel a little better is the fact that my Gynea informed me that early miscairages are alot more common than we think, and that it some times "just happen" it does not mean that we have any less of a chance to have a healthy pregnancy next time around.

Infact most woman go on to have a healthy baby. It all just leads up to that one word we all dread..
Patience!!!!

Hope to see you here more often my girl!! Wishing you all the best.
Please know we are here if you need to talk!:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

Whoo Hooo!!

Just got my blood results back! And its definatly positive 5/6 weeks with a hcg level of 2000+!! sO EXCITED! 
Good luck girls!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Girl20 said:


> Whoo Hooo!!
> 
> Just got my blood results back! And its definatly positive 5/6 weeks with a hcg level of 2000+!! sO EXCITED!
> Good luck girls!

Hey Girl20!

Hope you're keeping well!! Them levels sound absolutely lovely! :happydance:
You and your DH must be over the moon!!! I really am so pleased for you! 

I'm feeling a little out myself. No symptoms whatsoever and I'm about 6dpo :shrug:

I'm almost prepairing myself for a disappointing Christmas day if AF arrives :cry:

I'm feeling way too anxious and I need to chill out! I'm contemplating staying off forums and websites reading about other peoples symptoms! Lol! It's a real mind game. 

I'll be thinking of you no doubt. Just feeling way too obsessed and emotional at the moment. 

I'll be back soon (that's if I do manage to stay away) :winkwink:

Thanks for all your kind and comforting words - you seem like such a sweet person :flower: and I know God will bless you with a beautiful LO to shower in love x


----------



## Girl20

Ahh shame my girl:hugs:, Remember ur not out until the witch arrives!!! But I completely understand where you are comming from, and you have to do what is best for you.

I will keep on praying for you, so please if nothing else pop by to let me know when you have your BFP, or just how you kleeping from time to time. Hang in there my girl, i know its really really tough, I also searched for every single form that contained some sort of sympton thread to compare myself with.. Its horrible!:hugs:

Hope you keeping well..

LOTS OF BABY DUST!!:flower:


----------



## Sarowyn

Hello ladies! I havent posted lately since I was going insane symptom spotting, I kept getting bfn though until today when I unexpectedly got a :bfp: I kinda had a feeling since I was having the pinching in abdomen the last week. I am nervous because I am not having the sore breasts like last time. I am going to get blood test done today and will update. I am sure it is still very early and my test line was faint but def there:happydance: Trying to think positive!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies! :flower:

I think I managed to stay away... For a day!!! Lol! Nice to be back to some brilliant news Sarowyn :headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:: Congratulations!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead! 

I'm staying optimistic that I will be joining you soon [-o&lt; I will keep you posted. Girl20... Hope you're keeping well :hugs: and taking good care!

Have a real good day x


----------



## Girl20

:happydance: WHOOOOO HOOOO!!!:happydance:

I am sooo excited for you my girl!!! What a nice suprize so early in the morning.. If there's a line I definatly think it's a positive. Those sticks are hardley ever wrong when used correctly and with my first pregnancy I also had a veeeery faint line but never the less it was confirmed. So I am sure congratulations is in order!!!!:hugs:


Im sure that you will agree, we got the BEST chrismas presents ever,hey!!! 
Please let me know what your blood results are.. im so curious but sure you are!

Oh and to keep you ladies updated, my 1st bloodwork HCG levels was 2000, 2.5 days later it got up to 7700!!! So it's looking very positive this time around.. I think I was 5 weeks going on 6 yesterday, Im not real sure as I have not been to a gynea yet and im only planning on going in about 2 weeks time when there should definatly be a heartbeat (i supouse) but according to hcg levels I should be at 6 weeks aproximatley...:dohh: lol geuss ill find out for sure once i see my Gynea.

Nauseousness has sunk in lol.. but im glad to have it, would not change it for the world!! Oh and Back ache and sore boobies. But my friend I wont stress to much about your boobs not hurting (YET:haha:), every pregnancy is different so obviously your symptons would differ also.
The blood test is your best bet right now.
Im keeping fingers crossed for you, God be with you:hugs:.


----------



## Sarowyn

Thank you! My HCG yesterday was 37 so very early im guessing im around 12 dpo. My HPT's are getting darker so thats good.:thumbup: I have my first appoinment scheduled for January 13th! They dont want to do any more tests for a few weeks which is ok I dont want to obsess about the numbers which I cant do anything about. :wacko:

I hope you guys have a wonderful Christmas and talk to ya soon :xmas3:


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> Thank you! My HCG yesterday was 37 so very early im guessing im around 12 dpo. My HPT's are getting darker so thats good.:thumbup: I have my first appoinment scheduled for January 13th! They dont want to do any more tests for a few weeks which is ok I dont want to obsess about the numbers which I cant do anything about. :wacko:
> 
> I hope you guys have a wonderful Christmas and talk to ya soon :xmas3:

I wouldnt stress to much about the numbers if I were you, like you said its still early days:happydance:, so glad you got your bfp aswell now its only feel so blessed, 2 down 1 to go!!:thumbup:

Haha knew you'd miss us FSB my girl:happydance: glad you popped in to say hello, sorry I didnt reply earlier only saw your msg just now:dohh:.
To you id just say in there, im sure your BFP is around the corner and we will all have 2012 babies:happydance:!!

I started another thread aswell under the first tri called "power of prayer" I'd love to see you guys there.. and even if your not pregnant just yet - its just a place where us ladies can share our prayers, you know. I really now more than ever believe that the power of prayer is beyonsd our imagination.:happydance:.

So wishing my girls a lovely festive season, hope to hear from you all sooooooon:hugs:.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies...

Well, I'm a bit apprehensive to say... But there's a bf(aint)p on an IC this morning!!

AF is due tomorrow but I think it's a defence mechanism for me to just be keeping humble! I've got a digi but I don't want to use it just yet - I'm going to wait until in the week or Hubby's birthday is new years day... In the ideal world, it would be great to wait until NYE and give him the test saying 'pregnant' for his birthday!

I should be really excited (and deep down, I really am) but this seems too good to be true. And last time I was pg after our honeymoon - that was too good to be true and ended in a mc.

I will keep praying that I've got a lil sticky bean! Every twinge or cramp makes me so scared, my mc started with horrible period style cramps. 

I'm not sure whether in the uk, our health service check hcg levels to see whether they're doubling, etc? I'm in paranoid over drive. Think I'm going to go and chill out a little. I have another IC so I'll see whether that gets darker... Tomorrow or Monday. 

Happy Christmas eve!! :flower:


----------



## Sarowyn

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Well, I'm a bit apprehensive to say... But there's a bf(aint)p on an IC this morning!!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow but I think it's a defence mechanism for me to just be keeping humble! I've got a digi but I don't want to use it just yet - I'm going to wait until in the week or Hubby's birthday is new years day... In the ideal world, it would be great to wait until NYE and give him the test saying 'pregnant' for his birthday!
> 
> I should be really excited (and deep down, I really am) but this seems too good to be true. And last time I was pg after our honeymoon - that was too good to be true and ended in a mc.
> 
> I will keep praying that I've got a lil sticky bean! Every twinge or cramp makes me so scared, my mc started with horrible period style cramps.
> 
> I'm not sure whether in the uk, our health service check hcg levels to see whether they're doubling, etc? I'm in paranoid over drive. Think I'm going to go and chill out a little. I have another IC so I'll see whether that gets darker... Tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Happy Christmas eve!! :flower:

Thats exciting! I couldn't hold out that long, if I see a faint I have to know! :wacko: Let us know when you get the results. I know how you feel about being too good to be true, but we deserve some good!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Morning ladies :flower:

A certain :bfp: this morning! The ic is a lot darker compared to Saturdays! I'm in a bit of disbelief I think! Still no symptoms though - just that I could sleep all day!

Don't think it will sink in until I tell DH - not sure if I can wait til his birthday? I was thinking of a 'happy birthday daddy' card and an 'I love my dad' vest with the digi inside? Not sure... Think I'm going to take one day at a time! Doesn't feel right keeping it from him but that will make his day! He's already asking whether AF has arrived and rubs my tummy with a massive grin!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Sarowyn

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> A certain :bfp: this morning! The ic is a lot darker compared to Saturdays! I'm in a bit of disbelief I think! Still no symptoms though - just that I could sleep all day!
> 
> Don't think it will sink in until I tell DH - not sure if I can wait til his birthday? I was thinking of a 'happy birthday daddy' card and an 'I love my dad' vest with the digi inside? Not sure... Think I'm going to take one day at a time! Doesn't feel right keeping it from him but that will make his day! He's already asking whether AF has arrived and rubs my tummy with a massive grin!
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Woohoo Congrats!! Now we can move over to the first trimester together :happydance:


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello ladies! Congrats to all of you! This is such a positive thread and I hope you all arent leaving now that the TWW is over! I would love to join you all... I had my first MC December 2nd of this year so I am in the all dreaded wait to test for the first time after MC. I tested last weekend... not really sure why, just needed to get a testing out of my system I think! :) Anyways... Antie Flow is due on the 2nd but I am thinking of testing tomorrow or NYE just in case so I know if I can drink a little or not! Congrats again!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hayaddie said:


> Hello ladies! Congrats to all of you! This is such a positive thread and I hope you all arent leaving now that the TWW is over! I would love to join you all... I had my first MC December 2nd of this year so I am in the all dreaded wait to test for the first time after MC. I tested last weekend... not really sure why, just needed to get a testing out of my system I think! :) Anyways... Antie Flow is due on the 2nd but I am thinking of testing tomorrow or NYE just in case so I know if I can drink a little or not! Congrats again!

Thank you Hayaddie! Wishing you lots and lots of luck! Defo be sticking around to support the sticky vibes :dust:

Hope you get your new years wish :flower:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Girl20 :flower:

Hope you are well! Miss you girl! Pop by to say hi when you can x


----------



## Girl20

:dohh:


FeelSoBlessed said:


> Girl20 :flower:
> 
> Hope you are well! Miss you girl! Pop by to say hi when you can x

OH MY GOSH, OH MY GOSH!! :happydance:

I can not believe my eyes, im so excited!!!! All 3 of us got our BFP!!! Seriously how cool is that!!!:haha:

I have missed you girls terribly whilst on leave, but you all were in my thoughts constantly!! I am so glad, could not have recieved any better news, not even the darn loterry lol!!

How great is our God!!! 

Well im back so now ill be bothering you all constantly lol, I started a new thread in the first tri, as i mentioned before called the power of prayer. Would love to see my girls there:happydance:!! So dont be so shy, pop in and say hi! (IMA POET AND I KNOW IT:haha:)

Morning Sickness has got me BAAAAD.. I litteraly went off meat. Had it 2 weeks ago and have not touched it since!! I really had it so bad I actualy thought oh gosh what have I gotten myself into:dohh:..

And lately im stressing over how my life is going to change, if ill be a good mommy ect. Geuss its pretty normal thoughts for a mommy to be?.
The worst worry above all is money money money.. I have such a great husband!! He puts in extra hours and I can see that my stressing over money is making him feel bad because he really wants to give me the world on a silver platter, but the fact that ill be off on maternity leave for 3 months without practically any income drives me insane!! Especially since my salary covers the rent, food and entertainment whils his covers the debt medical aid and all that stuff so we will have to do some serious saving this comming months. I think we can claim about 40% of our salary from UIF when on maternaty leave but you only get it a whilllllllle after submitting it, not bargaining on that to much since they are so slow down here lol:dohh:


Ahhh now that im done vending lol... Im still in SHOCK!!! WE ARE ALL GOING TO BE MOMMIES, INDEED IT WAS OUR MONTH!!

How bout you girls?.


----------



## Girl20

Hayaddie said:


> Hello ladies! Congrats to all of you! This is such a positive thread and I hope you all arent leaving now that the TWW is over! I would love to join you all... I had my first MC December 2nd of this year so I am in the all dreaded wait to test for the first time after MC. I tested last weekend... not really sure why, just needed to get a testing out of my system I think! :) Anyways... Antie Flow is due on the 2nd but I am thinking of testing tomorrow or NYE just in case so I know if I can drink a little or not! Congrats again!

Heloooo Hayaddie my girl, 

Welcome!! We'd love you to join us all as we are not going anywhere anytime soon lol:happydance:,!! I am so sorry to hear about your loss, thats why this thread is so close to my heart because we have all been there and done that.. it helped me alot to be around these lovely ladies that knows what I have been through... feel free to cut in lol.

Soooo I see that you accpected the witch on the 2nd?... 
You are such a naughty lady keeping us in the dark this whole time lol.. the wait the wait.. don't we all just loooove waiting gmf!

So so far all my friendies on here got their BFP so I am sure you will be sooon to follow!! How great we all gonna be bump buddies! Even if it did not happen this time around, hang in there my girl I know 2 months for me felt FOREVER!!! But rest assure you WILL get there and it will be a stickey little monkey, I just know it!!

Well Im sure you read about my whole life storie already lol since I blabber it out all over the place! Why dont you introduce yourself to us a bit more? are you married? I f im not mistaken I think I read ur a mommy? Where are you from and yes the question I dare to ask how old are you? are you a working lady or a lucky stay at home cowgirl lol? Excuse me ima bit crazy as you will soon notice, but i geuss thats why yall love me so much :haha:

PEACE! LOL


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

You're back!!!! Yayyyyy!!!! Made me smile!

Thank you firstly for your prayers, me and OH are definitely feeling blessed right now - I will defo pop over to your first tri thread! 
I have so much anxiety though. Every twinge and ache is a worry - trying to stay positive but I don't want to face any disappointment. In addition, I don't have any symptoms except for feeling totally tired! My nips were really sore and now they're fine! I know I should be grateful but I wish I had some signs that lil bean was causing mischief in there!!

Going to keep preying that this is our time though. Over here, we don't have a first scan until 12 weeks, I think I'm about 6 weeks so really far to go. I'm going to consider paying for an early scan to put my mind at ease!

And for you... Get those 'am I going to be a good mama' thoughts out of your head... That's not even questionable - you're going to be amazing!!!! Sometimes I worry about financial stuff, etc but for some reason, I'm more chilled out about that... What's more important than the love you and your OH are going to show your beautiful bubs? I think finance will work itself out! I really do. 

Well, so lovely to catch up. Really hope your sickness will go soon - I would take some from you if I could!!!!

Take care - really lovely to have you back x


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> You're back!!!! Yayyyyy!!!! Made me smile!
> 
> Thank you firstly for your prayers, me and OH are definitely feeling blessed right now - I will defo pop over to your first tri thread!
> I have so much anxiety though. Every twinge and ache is a worry - trying to stay positive but I don't want to face any disappointment. In addition, I don't have any symptoms except for feeling totally tired! My nips were really sore and now they're fine! I know I should be grateful but I wish I had some signs that lil bean was causing mischief in there!!
> 
> Going to keep preying that this is our time though. Over here, we don't have a first scan until 12 weeks, I think I'm about 6 weeks so really far to go. I'm going to consider paying for an early scan to put my mind at ease!
> 
> And for you... Get those 'am I going to be a good mama' thoughts out of your head... That's not even questionable - you're going to be amazing!!!! Sometimes I worry about financial stuff, etc but for some reason, I'm more chilled out about that... What's more important than the love you and your OH are going to show your beautiful bubs? I think finance will work itself out! I really do.
> 
> Well, so lovely to catch up. Really hope your sickness will go soon - I would take some from you if I could!!!!
> 
> Take care - really lovely to have you back x

Helooooo my friendy:flower:

I'd really consider going for a early scan if i was you, just to get all that worrying out of your head it would drive me insane to wait that long lol:dohh:.

Im 8 weeks today, so ill be having my first gynea appointment after work!! I am so excited but super scared aswell!! But I believe in my heart all will go well, can not wait to actually see my little monkey! For some reason I have a feeling that it is a :baby: boy :baby: lets see if im right lol, although I really do not mind what sex my baby's gonna be as long as they are healthy ill be one greatfull mummy. 

You are right, I mean if you wait untill your finances are "great" to have a baby you will problably never have one. I just hate the thought of not getting paid when on maternaty leave I meen gee wizz thats the time when you need it the most!!

We will definatly give this baby the best life possible... im so excited for the both of us!! 

Its so unreal to me still lol...:happydance:

Thanks for saying ill be a good mummy, im definatly going to try my best. 
You must have a fantastic day my girl!!:hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Wishing you lots of luck with your appointment - can't wait to hear about your lil sticky monkey... Exciting!!!!! 
Enjoy your day xxx


----------



## Girl20

:flower:Good morning angels lol

Well I am extremely happy to let you all know that my scan went absolutely great!

I measured exactly 8 weeks (so my dates were correct:happydance:) Baba has a nice strong heartbeat and looks healthy. Doc is very positive, my little monkey is only 1.85cm :haha: can you imagine how tiny that little heart must be:shrug:. God is truely amazing! 

My due date is 21 August but because im having a planned c section it could be anywhere from the 7 / 14 august.
My gran passed away on the 8th of august so I thought it would be great to have my baby on the 8th... like she went to make space for my angel if that makes any sence lol.

Anyhoo just wanted to let yall know, how you girls doing?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Wow! Woke up to such good news! So so glad to hear that your lil monkey is beating strong! I'm so pleased for you - God has good plans for you for sure!

I'm good thank you. Still a bit symptomless and feeling a bit emotional/anxious but tryin to stay positive that all is well. 

Take care and you and lil bump-to-be have a great day!!!! x


----------



## Hayaddie

Hey girlies! How exciting that your scan went AMAZING! I am sure that put so much ease to you mind! And FeelsSoBlessed... I totally understand how you are feeling! I already know when I get my sticky bean I am going to be a nervous mess! I will probably be too scared to sneeze to hard or something! :)

I guess I should introduce myself a little better! My name is Haley, I am 24 years old and I am married! We just got married in October so I guess I havent been TTC THAT long. I do have a 4 year old princess, Addison. And she is more ready for a baby around the house than I think I am! LOL! I work full-time for the department of mental health, and I am also a full-time student, taking online classes. 

The witch got me on New Year's Day so I am taking that as a sign of starting over for the year and I really feel like this will be my month! I am going to *TRY* not to test until February 1st.. but who am I kidding! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful week!!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hayaddie said:


> Hey girlies! How exciting that your scan went AMAZING! I am sure that put so much ease to you mind! And FeelsSoBlessed... I totally understand how you are feeling! I already know when I get my sticky bean I am going to be a nervous mess! I will probably be too scared to sneeze to hard or something! :)
> 
> I guess I should introduce myself a little better! My name is Haley, I am 24 years old and I am married! We just got married in October so I guess I havent been TTC THAT long. I do have a 4 year old princess, Addison. And she is more ready for a baby around the house than I think I am! LOL! I work full-time for the department of mental health, and I am also a full-time student, taking online classes.
> 
> The witch got me on New Year's Day so I am taking that as a sign of starting over for the year and I really feel like this will be my month! I am going to *TRY* not to test until February 1st.. but who am I kidding! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful week!!!

Hey Haley! 

I think anxiety and nervousness is definitely part of this magical experience! How funny... Scared to squeeze too hard!!! Brilliant... I'm discretely the same!

Congratulations on your recent marriage!!!! We're all 2011 newly weds! I definitely hope this will be your month and will be preying for you. Your daughter has a gorgeous name by the way. 

Wishing you lots of :dust: x


----------



## Girl20

:happydance:Heloooo Helooo:flower:

Wow what a looooovely sunny day in South Africa, I "feel so blessed" :haha: today..

Ahh I also got married in October 2011, what a beautiful month to get married in right! 
Yes my mind is put at ease now.. I feel much more relaxed. Gee girls can you believe theres a little baby inside us, with a heartbeat at onlt 1.85 cm!! Thats so cool, i got 2 hearts beating in me at the moment :happydance:

Im really trying to appreciate every second, because time seems to fly now! Just the other day I found out im pregnant and now I am past 2 months already.. On the 13th of February ill be having my second scan and we'll find out the gender and all those lovely stuff. I really can not wait!!

Well not to much going on lately so im outa words lol believe it or not. Im so hungry right now feel like a nice stew or sumthing but i cant stand meat so geuss ill have to pass on that :haha:

Hope you all having a fantastic day, I know ill be having one!


----------



## Girl20

Wonder where sarowyn has dissapeared lol.. Funny how you grow to miss the girls on here:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

:flower:Heloooo Girlies:flower:

Where have you all dissapeared to:shrug:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey Girl20!

Still here!! I get notifications from your prayer forum now which are always so lovely! I hope everything is well with you and yours! As you will see, I had an early scan as my doctor done a test at my appointment last week and said... It's only a faint positive, come back in two weeks!! 

I was heartbroken and convinced something was wrong! I managed to move my scan date a week forward... And we saw a heartbeat. The most amazing experience ever!!!! Every day we're just hoping and praying that lil bubs is still beating strong!

So many mixed emotions, anxiety, excitement and not wanting anything to be wrong with the new love of my life! 

How are things with you? Very well I hope - how far gone are you now? 
Take good care and keep in touch! :flower:


----------



## Girl20

:hugs:


FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hey Girl20!
> 
> Still here!! I get notifications from your prayer forum now which are always so lovely! I hope everything is well with you and yours! As you will see, I had an early scan as my doctor done a test at my appointment last week and said... It's only a faint positive, come back in two weeks!!
> 
> I was heartbroken and convinced something was wrong! I managed to move my scan date a week forward... And we saw a heartbeat. The most amazing experience ever!!!! Every day we're just hoping and praying that lil bubs is still beating strong!
> 
> So many mixed emotions, anxiety, excitement and not wanting anything to be wrong with the new love of my life!
> 
> How are things with you? Very well I hope - how far gone are you now?
> Take good care and keep in touch! :flower:

Helooooo my frieng:happydance:

So nice to hear from you!!! Ahh shame, I can just imagine.. But really dont let that make you think something could be wrong, my BIL's girlfriend was also told that at her first early appointment and by the second scan the doc assured them that everything was perfect! So dont stress my girly!

I know what you mean, that first glimps of a heartbeat is such an awsum experiance!! I had mine at 8 weeks exactly:flower: I think it just made everything more REAL to me knowing I have 2 hearts beating inside of me!!! How cool is that!!

Today I am 10weeks and 3 days... Seriously can not wait for the 14th of Feb (then I get my gender scan) Lets just hope little monkey is willing to reveal all that day!

I have a verrrry strong feeling that it's a boy... Have been told that that "feeling" is mostley correct sooo lets see!!

Im so glad you got to see a heartbeat!! That alone gives us so much hope! Our babies WILL make it!!! Do not even doubt that for a second, we WILL not only be TTC budies turned to BUMP bubies Tured MOMMIE buddies lol(soon enough we will be talking about all the cute things our babies are doing, handing out our advice tips)

My due date is 21 August but like you problably read somewhere Im planning on having a C section so it will be about 2 weeks earlier. When you due?


----------



## Sarowyn

Hi ladies, I have been over in the first trimester forum didnt see you guys on here till now. :hi: Missed hearing your updates :) I had my first appointment and scan Jan 13 saw the heartbeating at 143! I go for my next appointment Feb 13 but not sure when I will have another scan. I just want to hear the heartbeat again which by that time she should be able to with the doppler. I am still feeling very blah with MS but its reassuring.

Feelsoblessed-that is great you got to hear the heartbeat! It looks like were close in dates.

Girl20-I am glad you are doing well and cant wait to know what your having and if your feeling of a boy is true! Everyone wants me to have a girl because there are 5 boy grandchildren in our familes already and no girls. So I cant wait to find out. I will be happy either way! I cant say I have a "feeling" of what it is yet.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

So so pleased to hear that both you lovely ladies and your bumps are dong well! My phone battery is going to die so please keep in touch and stay well! 
Thank you always for your kind and encouraging words x


----------



## Girl20

Good morning lovely ladies!!!:flower:

Geez I missed you guys! 
Its been such a long journey when I read through our previous posts, but here I am - 22 going on 23 weeks pregnant already!!

God has blessed me so so much, I can not describe how lovely it is to feel my lil monkey kicking away inside of me!! Oh' I prob should mention that we just found out it's a boy - lol funny considering the reason i took the test that morning was because because I had a dream that I was having a little boy.. now i actually reaaaaaly am! :happydance:

His name is going to be Juan Rousseau, which means " Gift from God"... because that is exactly what he is.. I made a wish, and He came true. My own designers Original, gift from God!

Sooooo I am curious to know how you ladies are doing???

Please keep me updated, and lets keep in touch!
Miss u guys!
:hugs:


----------



## Sarowyn

Hi Girl20, it is crazy how far we have come now. Congrats on your little boy! I am having a girl and soo excited. Hopefully the next half will go by as quickly as the last. Great to here from you! O:)


----------



## Girl20

Sarowyn said:


> Hi Girl20, it is crazy how far we have come now. Congrats on your little boy! I am having a girl and soo excited. Hopefully the next half will go by as quickly as the last. Great to here from you! O:)



Ahhh so nice to hear from yu my friend lol I kept comming back to see if u all replied already, so was really happy when I saw you here:hugs:

A girl!! lol That is soooo nice, you must be estatic! Any names yet? Im calling my monkey Juan Jacques (Which is his daddy's name) Rousseau. Really looking foward to meeting my little man...:happydance:

Like you said, it's crazy how far we have come, lol this was our lucky thread hey!! We all got knocked up here :haha:

So how far along are you now? Im 23 weeks and 1 day today...

Planning on having an elective c section.. what about u girl?


----------



## Sarowyn

Girl20 said:


> Sarowyn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girl20, it is crazy how far we have come now. Congrats on your little boy! I am having a girl and soo excited. Hopefully the next half will go by as quickly as the last. Great to here from you! O:)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh so nice to hear from yu my friend lol I kept comming back to see if u all replied already, so was really happy when I saw you here:hugs:
> 
> A girl!! lol That is soooo nice, you must be estatic! Any names yet? Im calling my monkey Juan Jacques (Which is his daddy's name) Rousseau. Really looking foward to meeting my little man...:happydance:
> 
> Like you said, it's crazy how far we have come, lol this was our lucky thread hey!! We all got knocked up here :haha:
> 
> So how far along are you now? Im 23 weeks and 1 day today...
> 
> Planning on having an elective c section.. what about u girl?Click to expand...

I am 21 weeks and 3 days. We are estatic to be having a girl, since we both have all nephews.

No name picked yet, we have some ideas but its tough to decide! Love your boys name, its very unique.

I am planning on a vaginal birth with epidural. But as long as baby gets here fine I am happy :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello lovely ladies!! So so pleased to hear you are well!!

Wow... How time has raced by!! I'm feeling well and truly blessed each day!
I love pregnancy knowing that our little creation is growing inside - its just amazing!! Love feeling the activity, kicks, flicks, rolling - its so comforting!! 

I'm staying team yellow!! EVERYONE thinks boy though so we'll see!! 

Take care and keep in touch x

Beautiful name by the way girl20!


----------



## Girl20

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello lovely ladies!! So so pleased to hear you are well!!
> 
> Wow... How time has raced by!! I'm feeling well and truly blessed each day!
> I love pregnancy knowing that our little creation is growing inside - its just amazing!! Love feeling the activity, kicks, flicks, rolling - its so comforting!!
> 
> I'm staying team yellow!! EVERYONE thinks boy though so we'll see!!
> 
> Take care and keep in touch x
> 
> Beautiful name by the way girl20!


Ahhh Helooo my friend:hugs:

I am so glad to hear that you girls are doing so well!!

Lol you know what is soooo weird, the morning right before I took the test I had a dream that I was holding a little boy, and now my dream actually came true! lol I just knew I was having a boy, 6th sence I geuss...

:happydance:


We are decorating the nursery this weekend so I am sooooo happy, decided to go on somthing real boyish (Cars) which he can carry over when he is a little bigger... Can not wait to see what this lil monster looks like.. 

He is so naughty, everytime my bladder is full - He decides its KICKING time lol:haha:(think he gets that from Dad)

I am so in love with this lil miracle its just not real... He has stolen my heart and he is not even here yet!!

Yipeee so we got a nice long weekend comming up a whole 5 days to relax! Can not wait!!

Anyway u girls must have a nice day...

Keep in touch!:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

HI Ladies!!!:happydance:

Extremely excited to finally found our happy thread!! We all concieved here in my "hope this is our month" thread!

So I went on to have my lil Superman on the 5th of August 2012 19:44 and weighing 3.4kg!! He was a cubby bubba. Changed my life completely - Such a proud Mommy! Thought I would introduce you to Juan... Missed you my friendies :hugs:!

You were always in my thoughts!!

Sure hope to get intouch again!

Love 
Adriana
 



Attached Files:







384379_270178789699410_10581368_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









226726_495649553818998_747162723_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1









385049_479578512092769_1848504129_n.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0









408735_492628534121100_837108001_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0









821_492628724121081_1853069093_n.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 0


----------

